# Appetite suppressant



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Going to be starting my cut soon and I always find when Im on t3 and clen my hunger goes through the roof. Combining that with low carbs and I end up a moody and irritable c*nt.

Can anyone suggest a good appetite suppressant they have used which will combine well with clen and t3 on my cut? Thanks


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

ECA or Ultimate weight loss stack.

Used both of these, both suppress my appetite enough for me to resist cravings, thats on a ~50g carb a day diet.

Unfortunately I don't think there are any supps to help with the irritability :'(


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

DoubleXL- said:


> ECA or Ultimate weight loss stack.
> 
> Used both of these, both suppress my appetite enough for me to resist cravings, thats on a ~50g carb a day diet.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't think there are any supps to help with the irritability :'(


Cheers. Used ECA before, and your right it does, but couldnt take it with the clen. What ultimate weight loss stack?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

> abit of green works for me


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Green tea or black coffee help


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

I am currently on a clen t3 cycle and i am going to take sibutramine. Eca and ultimate weight loss stack Will help with appetite but i think eph and 1,3 work off same receptors as clen and i don't fancy tanning a load of stims at same time


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

finlay04 said:


> abit of green works for me


Does that suppress your appetite? Never did mine!


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

dusher said:


> Does that suppress your appetite? Never did mine!


no, but definatly improves my mood


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)

dusher said:


> Cheers. Used ECA before, and your right it does, but couldnt take it with the clen. What ultimate weight loss stack?


http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html

^ link there, I bought 50 capsules £14.99, very suppressant!

ingredients :

1,3-Dimethylamylamine 30 mgs

Caffeine 200 mgs

Synephrine Hcl 10 mgs

Yohimbine Hcl 10 mgs


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Dexaprine killed my appetite for the whole day.


----------



## jimmycent (Sep 22, 2011)

yohimbine and hoodia work well


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Dexaprine killed my appetite for the whole day.


Whats that? Link?



jimmycent said:


> yohimbine and hoodia work well


I was thinking using these. Where have you bought them from?


----------



## jimmycent (Sep 22, 2011)

elite nutrition, link 3 posts up :thumbup1:


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

dusher said:


> Going to be starting my cut soon and I always find when Im on t3 and clen my hunger goes through the roof. Combining that with low carbs and I end up a moody and irritable c*nt.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good appetite suppressant they have used which will combine well with clen and t3 on my cut? Thanks


forget the Bull$hit:

Sibutramine (many online pharmacies still sell it)- no effect on metabolism but kills appetite

Phenteramine (many online pharmacies sell it)-kills appetite, and boosts metabolism (its modified amphetamine)


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

What would a good dose be for sibutramine mate?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Stathis said:


> What would a good dose be for sibutramine mate?


for a guy 15mg.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> for a guy 15mg.


Is it sibutramine that can have issues for PPL with Palps aus?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xpower said:


> Is it sibutramine that can have issues for PPL with Palps aus?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibutramine

dont use it if you have a history of hear disease.. but if you have, don't take ECA either.. or phenteramine.... in fact ditch any stimulant... or any appetite suppressant, and stick to XENICAL.. but wear adult diapers...


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

Aus will one dose of 15mgs per day kill off appetite for most of the day then?


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

100mg oxys, metformin, sibutramine and 1,3 dimethylamyamine would knock most people's appetites for six lol


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

ausbuilt said:


> forget the Bull$hit:
> 
> Sibutramine (many online pharmacies still sell it)- no effect on metabolism but kills appetite
> 
> Phenteramine (many online pharmacies sell it)-kills appetite, and boosts metabolism (its modified amphetamine)


Thanks. Which do you suggest to go with t3 and clen?

Ive started my t3 now, while bulking. 2 days on 2 off, following your protocol aus. Only on 50mcg and temp raised 0.6 already! Sweating like a b!tch when Im training ha


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> 100mg oxys, metformin, sibutramine and 1,3 dimethylamyamine would knock most people's appetites for six lol


to true!! but the met would just destroy your a$$..... LOL



dusher said:


> Thanks. Which do you suggest to go with t3 and clen?


its not whether you take it with clen & T3, its whether you want a stimulant or not. Both are effective, but phenteramine is not far of amphetamine... its an even strogner suppressant... but.. you will be WIRED...


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

If possible, can someone post a link to where you can get phenteramine from?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dux said:


> If possible, can someone post a link to where you can get phenteramine from?


http://2pills.com/item.php?group_id=59&id=6917


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

ausbuilt:2951369 said:


> http://2pills.com/item.php?group_id=59&id=6917


I am gonna be looking for something so nip my appetite when i run dnp and t3 later this year , would phenteramine be ok aus?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

pyn888 said:


> I am gonna be morelooking for something so nip my appetite when i run dnp and t3 later this year , would phenteramine be ok aus?


phenteramine lets you go all day and eat one apple...

but its also a powerful stimulant... that can be good... but its not for everyone.

With DNP, yes the stimulant effect is VERY welcome... and it does stop the carb cravings that DNP gives you..


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> phenteramine lets you go all day and eat one apple...
> 
> but its also a powerful stimulant... that can be good... but its not for everyone.
> 
> With DNP, yes the stimulant effect is VERY welcome... and it does stop the carb cravings that DNP gives you..


stronger feeling than eca and 1,3dmaa?


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

ausbuilt:2951508 said:


> phenteramine lets you go all day and eat one apple...
> 
> but its also a powerful stimulant... that can be good... but its not for everyone.
> 
> With DNP, yes the stimulant effect is VERY welcome... and it does stop the carb cravings that DNP gives you..


That's exactly what i wanted to hear, you're a wealth of knowledge aus 

I am just in middle of a clen t3 cycle and had enough 1,3 and eph over the years that they are like sweets to me so hopefully phenteramine Will be ok.

Oh sorry for thread hijack


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

pyn888 said:


> I am currently on a clen t3 cycle and i am going to take sibutramine. Eca and ultimate weight loss stack Will help with appetite but i think eph and 1,3 work off same receptors as clen and i don't fancy tanning a load of stims at same time


Stims/clen/t3= heart probs never together is a good policy mate


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

biglbs said:


> Stims/clen/t3= heart probs never together is a good policy mate


yeah i kinda realised that, someone else posted above me to take eph or uwls with their clen/t3 to suppress appetite and i decided against it with my cycle


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> stronger feeling than eca and 1,3dmaa?


yes mate... phenteramine is a VERY close, slightly modified amphetamine..



biglbs said:


> Stims/clen/t3= heart probs never together is a good policy mate


lets look at this carefully- Sibutramine is NOT a stimulant, but is considered a cardiac risk:

with specific contraindications:

History of peripheral arterial disease

Hypertension that is not sufficiently controlled (e.g., > 145/90 mmHg), caution in controlled hypertension

Existing pulmonary hypertension

Existing damage on heart valves, coronary heart disease, congestive heart failure, serious arrhythmias, previous myocardial infarction

A history of coronary artery disease (e.g., angina, history of myocardial infarction), congestive heart failure, tachycardia, peripheral arterial occlusive disease, arrhythmia or cerebrovascular disease (stroke or transient ischemic attack (TIA))[13]

Stroke or transient ischemic attack (TIA)

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sibutramine

however, Ephedrine is worse:

"Natural" supplements that contain ephedra (aka Ma Huang) as an ephedrine substitute have been linked to cases of heart attack, stroke, and death in healthy young adults even when taken at the labeled dosage .[7] Evidence of serious harm is based only on self-reports of uncontrolled use by supplement users; when EC has been used as medically prescribed or in controlled studies, evidence of cardiovascular risk has not been proven.[3][8]

A 2003 meta-analysis of all available studies and case reports concluded that "ephedrine- and ephedra-containing dietary supplements [...] have harms in terms of a 2- to 3-fold increase in psychiatric symptoms, autonomic symptoms, upper gastrointestinal symptoms, and heart palpitations. More serious adverse effects from ephedra use cannot be excluded at a rate less than 1.0 per thousand, and case reports raise the possibility that a causal relationship with serious adverse events may exist."[5] A more recent (2008) case-crossover study that focused on the alleged cardiovascular risks concluded that "prescription of an ephedrine/caffeine product was not associated with adverse cardiovascular outcomes. This was found across a wide range of patient subgroups, different cardiovascular outcomes, different assumptions about exposure, and different utilization patterns

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ECA_stack#Risks

however, T3 has no issues and, Clen is actually used to HELP cardiac recovery, its called the Harefield protocol, and was developed by the Harefield NHS trust to help left ventricular assist device patients to recover from cardiac surgery, or to prevent the need for the device- the protocol involves working up to a dosage of 720mcg/day of Clen, for months!

When it comes to clen and the heart:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16962470

and

http://ats.ctsnetjournals.org/cgi/co...75/6_suppl/S36

to help you understand that, PATIENTS WITH HEART FAILURE ARE GIVEN 720mcg of CLENBUTEROL TO HELP THEM RECOVER.

they didn't start on 720mcg, they built up to it. Its actually a well known protocol, developed in the UK and called the Harefield Protocol.



pyn888 said:


> yeah i kinda realised that, someone else posted above me to take eph or uwls with their clen/t3 to suppress appetite and i decided against it with my cycle


see above.. clen and T3 are fine... the other things you have to judge..


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> http://2pills.com/item.php?group_id=59&id=6917


Thanks mate


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Great info thanks. Reps given. Think Ill go stim free as I have a hard enough time sleeping as it is. As you can tell from the time of this post


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> http://2pills.com/item.php?group_id=59&id=6917


hey aus how reliable is this site and have you ever used it? i thought i would have been able to get phenteramine from allday chemist or united phamarcies but they dont seem to have it

cheers


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

pyn888 said:


> hey aus how reliable is this site and have you ever used it? i thought i would have been able to get phenteramine from allday chemist or united phamarcies but they dont seem to have it
> 
> cheers


well why would I post it up if I hadn't used it?

ADC and united sell a lot of things, but they dont sell phenteramine or prednisolone etc whereas that site does.

I also use desiredmeds.com for things like modafinil


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

do you take modafinil as a sleep aid?.. continous use and u can get used to it?..

Curious if i got any issues whenever i run tren in the future on how to combat insomnia if i get it


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Stathis said:


> do you take modafinil as a sleep aid?.. continous use and u can get used to it?..
> 
> Curious if i got any issues whenever i run tren in the future on how to combat insomnia if i get it


no mate, you take modafinil if you had no sleep and need to function properly... it DOES NOT put you to sleep..


----------



## Djibril (Aug 14, 2009)

ausbuilt said:


> no mate, you take modafinil if you had no sleep and need to function properly... it DOES NOT put you to sleep..


what dose we talking about?..

will search it a bit more and go get some in the pharmacy for some days i cant sleep and dont function pretty well next day


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> forget the Bull$hit:
> 
> Sibutramine (many online pharmacies still sell it)- no effect on metabolism but kills appetite
> 
> Phenteramine (many online pharmacies sell it)-kills appetite, and boosts metabolism (its modified amphetamine)


is this the same stuff?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60x-Phentramine-RX-50mg-Slimming-Pills-PHEN375-Very-Strong-Appetite-Suppressant-/320855072559?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item4ab473df2f


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

dusher said:


> Going to be starting my cut soon and I always find when Im on t3 and clen my hunger goes through the roof. Combining that with low carbs and I end up a moody and irritable c*nt.
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good appetite suppressant they have used which will combine well with clen and t3 on my cut? Thanks


these are the very thing and great a half hour before training to rip things up EPH25's

got my last lot here .....within 48hrs of payment

http://www.maximumsports-nutrition.com/fat-burners/eph-25-60-caps


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

big steve said:


> is this the same stuff?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60x-Phentramine-RX-50mg-Slimming-Pills-PHEN375-Very-Strong-Appetite-Suppressant-/320855072559?pt=UK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements&hash=item4ab473df2f


i doubt it, i ordered what i thought was phenteramine from an online pharmacy and got some herbal crap with a similar name, i guessing these are similar to the herbal stuff


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

pyn888 said:


> i doubt it, i ordered what i thought was phenteramine from an online pharmacy and got some herbal crap with a similar name, i guessing these are similar to the herbal stuff


same here! just trying to find the real stuff!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

big steve said:


> same here! just trying to find the real stuff!


Lol u must be struggling to find the real stuff, considering aus posted a link to it in the last couple pages lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> Lol u must be struggling to find the real stuff, considering aus posted a link to it in the last couple pages lol


yeah i ordered it from there but it was different stuff that came


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

big steve said:


> yeah i ordered it from there but it was different stuff that came


yup me too from same site, kinda annoyed because i know they had sold real phenteramine at some point but now sending the herbal stuff . i emailed them to complain and the reply i got said that i cant get phenteramine without a subscription......i pointed out that its advertised as phenteramine on their site and that they never had any problem sending the other stuff i ordered without a prescription. They told me to send it back for refund but its a bit pointless now since i opened it and tried a few

i did find a site selling adipex (phenteramine) but they want $150 for 30 pills


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

pyn888 said:


> yup me too from same site, kinda annoyed because i know they had sold real phenteramine at some point but now sending the herbal stuff . i emailed them to complain and the reply i got said that i cant get phenteramine without a subscription......i pointed out that its advertised as phenteramine on their site and that they never had any problem sending the other stuff i ordered without a prescription. They told me to send it back for refund but its a bit pointless now since i opened it and tried a few
> 
> i did find a site selling adipex (phenteramine) but they want $150 for 30 pills


the stuff i got is sh1t!

it makes me more hungry!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

i got this stuff sent to me


----------



## pyn888 (Jan 15, 2012)

big [URL=steve:3063855]steve:3063855[/URL] said:


> i got this stuff sent to me
> 
> View attachment 82039


Yeah that's what i got except i ordered 2 of them  i think i ll send the unopened one back for refund and get my 35 quid back


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ausbuilt said:


> forget the Bull$hit:
> 
> Sibutramine (many online pharmacies still sell it)- no effect on metabolism but kills appetite
> 
> Phenteramine (many online pharmacies sell it)-kills appetite, and boosts metabolism (its modified amphetamine)


hah what a boss


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

back on the look out for this stuff!

anyone bought some recently?


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

bump.

looking for sibutramine or phenteramine so help...appetite is crazY!!


----------



## glennb1980 (Dec 13, 2010)

J.Smith said:


> bump.
> 
> looking for sibutramine or phenteramine so help...appetite is crazY!!


get on ultimate weight loss stack from elite nutrition nowt kills myh appetite like it!!!!


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

I can't eat **** all when on coke if that helps


----------



## bottleneck25 (Sep 25, 2009)

Put an horrible picture as your background On yOur phone and look at it every time you feel hungry I've got one of the misses  lol


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

bens1991 said:


> Put an horrible picture as your background On yOur phone and look at it every time you feel hungry I've got one of the misses  lol


can you send me a pick of your misses then! :tongue:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

UWLS works for me


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Leigh L said:


> UWLS works for me


i used them a couple of times before

it got to the stage of taking 3 at a time to have a effect!


----------



## flavialee (Jul 12, 2012)

Try BioAPP Appetite Suppressant it's an effective natural appetite suppressant which helps you feel fuller for longer.


----------

